# lumicino rosso



## selmake

Hola, me podrían ayudar con la siguiente frase. Es la descripción de una iglesia. C'era in fondo, sotto l' altare, un luminosocino rosso; nei banchi, nessuno.

Había al fondo, bajo el altar, una vela roja; entre los bancos, nadie.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

si quieres decir un* lumicino rosso*, entonces es una vela roja.


----------



## honeyheart

No entiendo por qué usan "vela" ("candela").  Para mí un "lumicino" es una "lucecita".


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> No entiendo por qué usan "vela" ("candela").  Para mí un "lumicino" es una "lucecita".



Algunas velas de la iglesia (y en los cementerios) están dentro de un plástico rojo, así que es cierto que la lucecita es roja, pero se trata de velas.


----------



## ikali

Creo que puedes usar candela, veglia o vela es valido para candela!


----------



## ursu-lab

ikali said:


> Creo que puedes usar candela, veglia o vela es valido para candela!




Veglia? In che lingua?
Pasar la noche en vela -> fare la veglia -> non dormire di notte

Es la única traducción en que coincide "veglia" (it.) con "vela" (es.)

Además, está buscando la trad. en español, no en italiano.


----------



## buenaparte

honeyheart said:


> No entiendo por qué usan "vela" ("candela"). Para mí un "lumicino" es una "lucecita".


 
Lumicino:
http://www.biemme-srl.it/tl_files/prodotti/accessori/targhe/lumicino-votivo.jpg



ikali said:


> Creo que puedes usar candela, veglia o vela es valido para candela!


Veglia = velada = 2. f. Concurrencia nocturna a una plaza o paseo público, iluminado con motivo de alguna festividad.
DRAE


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> No entiendo por qué usan "vela" ("candela").  Para mí un "lumicino" es una "lucecita".



eEn efecto, _lumicino_, _lumino _es solo el diminutivo de _lume. _ _Lume _es cualquier medio o fuente luminosa. Dado el contexto, muy probablemente sea una vela, pero esto es una deducción. _Veglia _non esiste in questo senso, direi.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Algunas velas de la iglesia (y en los cementerios) están dentro de un plástico rojo, así que es cierto que la lucecita es roja, pero se trata de velas.


 
Esatto, proprio quelli.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que no entiendo es lo qué hace una vela* debajo* del altar.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo qué hace una vela* debajo* del altar.



sSignifica que se encuentra en la parte inferior del mismo, en su base.


----------



## 0scar

Al pie del altar, no debajo.
Y era cuando los altares todavía estaban en el fondo. (La casa en la colina, C. Pavese).
Posiblemente era  un "portavela" de vidrio rojo, no de plástico (no existía).


----------



## ursu-lab

Non esisteva la plastica?


----------



## 0scar

Antes de 1950  existía la bakelita, el celuloide y comenzaba el nylon que era muy caro, y no mucho más.


----------



## selmake

De acuerdo, pues después de leer vuestros comentarios creo que voy a optar por vela roja, aunque no signifique exactamente eso creo que da a entender la misma idea. Y al pie del altar. Y yo siempre he pensado que en esa época existía el plástico...Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## buenaparte

La differenza che passa fra _sotto l'altare_ e _ai piedi dell'altare_ si può riscontrare quando una coppia decide di sposarsi in chiesa e riceve la benedizione da parte del sacerdote ai piedi dell'altare e non sotto. Invece un lumicino ci può stare molto bene sotto l'altare essendo piccolo e trovando il suo spazio fra la superficie e i sostegni perpendiculari ad ogni estremità della superficie, cosa che gli sposi non ci riusciranno per logica e comodità.
Ecco perché preferiscono farsi benedire ai piedi dell'altare e lasciare il lumicino sotto


----------



## Neuromante

El plástico es posterior al plexiglás, creo que un derivado,  o quizás un nombre nuevo.


----------



## honeyheart

selmake said:


> pues después de leer vuestros comentarios creo que voy a optar por vela roja, aunque no signifique exactamente eso creo que da a entender la misma idea.


Mi (modesta) opinión es que no sería correcto: en primer lugar, estarías cambiando el texto original, porque si el autor hubiera querido decir "vela", hubiera escrito "candelina rossa" en vez de "lumicino rosso"; en segundo lugar, tampoco es seguro que se trate de una vela, bien podría tratarse de una "lampadina" (que en esa época ya existía, a diferencia del plástico ); y en tercer lugar, hasta donde yo sé en las iglesias se ponen sólo velas blancas, y si bien entendí que el color rojo sería del contenedor, no se interpretaría tal cosa al leer "vela roja".


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, digamos que el italiano hablado, pío y corriente digamos, por _lumicino rosso_ se entenderá una fuente luminosa cualquiera de color rojo, generalmente es una vela blanca en contenedores rojos. Sin embargo, también hay velas rojas (son muy famosas en Italia, sobre todo en el nordeste hay un producción muy fina).


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> también hay velas rojas (son muy famosas en Italia, sobre todo en el nordeste hay un producción muy fina).


¿Pero se ponen en las iglesias?


----------



## Geviert

Sin duda, se llaman _ceroni liturgici _o_ ceroni votivi (_algunos _lumini votivi_ son también rojos, generalmente por el contenedor)_.   _


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> Sin duda, se llaman _ceroni liturgici _o_ ceroni votivi (_algunos _lumini votivi_ son también rojos_).   _



Pero el nombre más normal y corriente es "lumicino", y son éstos: ---> lumicino. Lo más común es que sean rojos, pero existen, aunque mucho más raros, también de otros colores: amarillo, azul, verde etcétera.


----------



## Geviert

Claro, i _ceroni _son más grandes y voluminosos generalmente. _Lumini votivi, lumicini votivi_, son sinóminos (para mí).


----------



## honeyheart

Bien, gracias por la información ilustrativa, pero de cualquier modo, sigo convencida de que traducir "lumicino rosso" con "vela roja" es un sinsentido.


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> Bien, gracias por la información ilustrativa, pero de cualquier modo, sigo convencida de que traducir "lumicino rosso" con "vela roja" es un sinsentido.



Claro, lo mismo sería pensar en italiano "lucecita roja". Uno podría pensar en la última _telenovela*s* _(sic, en italia) de mediaset .


----------



## buenaparte

Non confondere lumino con lumicino.


----------



## honeyheart

Perdón, no había leído los posts que siguieron (estoy haciendo otras cosas con la computadora simultáneamente).  A la luz () de estos últimos detalles, me desdigo, ya que si "lumicino" resulta que es el nombre _oficial_ de dichos objetos, no hay nada más que agregar.




Geviert said:


> Claro, lo mismo sería pensar en italiano "lucecita roja".


Es que para mí, al no ser nativa y sin conocer el contexto, podía ser cualquier cosa, hasta una colilla encendida que cayó ahí por descuido de algún sacerdote fumador.


----------



## Geviert

> Es que para mí, al no ser nativa y sin conocer el contexto, podía ser  cualquier cosa, hasta una colilla encendida que cayó ahí por descuido de  algún sacerdote fumador.


ah bueno, tienes razón. Todo es posible en este mundo_._ En cualquier caso, será suficiente no confundir il lumicino rosso con _a luci rosse_ .


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Por lo que he visto en internet al "lumino" le ponen "Vela grave roja", pero no se si se trata de una marca o del nombre comùn.


----------



## 0scar

Casi seguro que lo de_ grave_ es la "traducción" china del inglés_ grave_.

_Lumicino rojo_ significa _pequeño candelero rojo_.
También sirve decir _un pequeño portavela o portavelas rojo_, pero_ portavela_ es una palabra más reciente y no está en el DRAE y_ candelero_ suena mejor.


----------

